# Green Lake RV Resort, San Antonio, any reviews?



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Does anyone have any reviews of the Green lake RV Resort south of San Antonio just off of 181 not to far from I-37. I have traveled highway 181 a bunch, although never have noticed a sign. Thanks......................cC


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

http://www.rvparkreviews.com/regions/texas/san-antonio/green-lake-rv-resort


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

old post, but we just stayed at Greenlake RV last week. is a nice new park. clean with nice folks around. the pool was nice, there are several public areas with gas grills that are cleaned every day (very clean). designated dog walk areas just outside their main fence in different locations. they have a full set up dog washing station with walk in tub and blower. nice rec room and laundry facility. there are several long term residence (pipeline guys and roof or insurance folks too). we would stay there again no problems. think price was at $47 a night


----------

